

Anonymous Affinity Group Leaks One Million Accounts and Records - mikecane
http://anonymousnews.blogs.ru/2012/08/25/leaked-by-hacker-group-in-protest-to-banks-politicians-one-million-accounts-and-records/

======
anonii
> superficially interesting.

"ESA Part 1 - Mirror1 <https://gist.github.com/b4964a178363e17a3c7f> Mirror2
<http://pastesite.com/42466> Mirror3 <https://privatepaste.com/31f9bd216f>

> <http://esa.ever-f.eu/page.php?edi_id=1> >> European Strabismological
> Association

"ESA.org - Mirror1 <https://gist.github.com/66f000d8994fc19b7fbb> Mirror2
<http://pastesite.com/42471> Mirror3 <https://privatepaste.com/118c4cd9b0>

> ESA.org > Ecological Society of America

> A story about a robbery, for example, would probably not be deeply
> interesting.

This would be like a robbery, as it does not show anything of value. What good
is in 'hacking', generously speaking, the Ecological Society of America or the
European Strabismological Association. Where they trying to sound hard by
putting ESA there? Even though it's totally not the ESA.int we all imagined.

What a joke.

------
tomku
"Included in the leak are, CIA accounts/records, banks, politicians, you name
it, they hacked it — to the tune of one million accounts and records leaked."

The "CIA accounts/records" mentioned seem to be from
<http://www.ciaservices.com/>. Here's a blurb from their "About Us" page:

"Since 1984, C.I.A. Services has been a leader in managing community
associations. We are well respected and the trusted choice for over 100
community associations throughout the greater Houston and San Antonio areas."

Given that, I highly doubt there's much of importance in this leak. I saw some
password hashes from some random small websites that don't have anything
whatsoever to do with the CIA, banks or politicians, but that's about it. This
isn't political activism, it's script kiddie idiocy.

------
yuvadam
Original release: <http://pastebin.com/BuabHTvr>

